# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Golden pages

## Abrar Ahmed

*Maimoon Bin Mehran* kehte hain ke Islam ne 3 haqooq aisey deay hain jo tamam kainaat ke liye baraber hain, ya'ani wo haqooq musalman aur kaafir dono ko hasil hain.

[1] Har haal mein Imanat ada ki jaey, chahey imanat rakhwaney wala Musalman ho ya kafir.

[2] Waldain ki izzat-o-takreem ki jaey, chahey wo Musalman ho ya kafir. 

[3] Waada her haal mein pura kiya jaey, chahey wo Musalman se kiya gaya ho ya kafir se.

----------

